# iPad Pro, LR, Photoshop Fix, and Creative Sync



## pedz (Nov 21, 2015)

I assume no one yet has much experience with this set of tools.  I'm very curious if anyone does.  What is the basic work flow?  etc.

I saw one thread where Victoria confirmed that currently the sync in LR to LR mobile is just the smart previews.  So is the new "Creative Sync" somehow different and pumps the whole image back and forth?  That seems very non-Adobe'ish. :crazy:

Right now, LR Mobile just isn't useful to me -- partly because of the sync of the devices but also the one thing I would love to do is add keywords and I can't even do that.

I'm curious to see if the new hardware and tools makes the mobile devices useful.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope, at this point in time they're still max. 2560px unless they originate on the device (e.g. were shot with the device camera) so it's still relatively limited for retouching work at this point in time.  The integration's handy if you're out and want to post a photo online or send it to someone.


----------

